# Enlace punto a punto ayuda con tl-wa5210g



## erick200 (Ene 9, 2013)

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro acudo aquí porque tengo un gran inconveniente, compre dos Access point tp link modelo TL-WA5210G el hecho es que quiero realizar un enlace punto a punto y asi llevar internet del negocio de mi madre a mi casa (no hay servicio de internet por dnde vivo) la distancia es de 6 km  ambas antenas ya están montadas tienen adicional unas direccionales de 24 dbi grilladas.

La que esta en mi casa que es la receptora posee una altura de 9mts altura y esta sobre una casa de 1 solo piso 
la que esta en el negocio de mi madre que es la emisora esta a 5mts de altura en un segundo piso.

ambas configuradas a la máxima potencia que me permiten pero me he dado cuenta de algo decidi andar con la laptop dentro del carro para ver donde comienza a perder la señal la emisora y resulta que a los 50mts de distancia entre la antena y la laptop la señal se pierde  ... por donde vivo hay servidores wifi que prestan mal servicio pero usam  el mismo dispositivo que yo y su señal desde mi laptop se capta muy fuerte a larga distancia 1km mas o menos... la cosa es que no entiendo el porque mi antena emisora da una señal tan   débil aquí dejo unas capturas de la configuración  

me falto agregar obvio que desde mi casa no capto la señal de la antena que se supone me esta enviando el internet 

ante todo muchas gracias por su atención espero una pronta respuesta  

    distancia de mi casa al negocio exacto

Y aquí las configuraciones


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2018)

Revivo el tema por un asunto similar. Debo llevar internet a una distancia de 2km y no sé que Access Point elegir.

De momento recibo internet de una red abierta que no logro precisar de donde provinene, y me valgo de un Tp Link TL-WA5210G en modo cliente. Mi intención, insisto, es llevar ese internet a un vecino al que ningún servicio le llega. Viendo en Google Earth el perfil de elevación del terreno es muy conveniente, y asumo que con solo superar los árboles la línea de vista quedaría completamente despejada.

Mi duda es si el mismo modelo de equipo me sirve para realizar el enlace en esa distancia, ya que como dije, no pude encontrar de donde me estoy conectando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

Usan un Router inalámbrico , al cual le prolongan los cables de alimentación y de red , lo protejen con un bidón plástico cortado e invertido y lo elevan sobre un poste  . Ponerle cable y prolongar la antena no sirve por las pérdidas del cable de antena.

Si no llega le quitan la antena palito y le ponen una de éstas , pero en el mismo router , sin cable 







El Lemur así tenía WiFi-Chorr


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . . El Lemur así tenía WiFi-Chorr


Jamás creeré eso del Lemur


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

La empresa era WiFi-Chorr ! 

La luz también hay Edesur , Edenor y Edechor


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La empresa era WiFi-Chorr !
> 
> La luz también hay Edesur , Edenor y Edechor


Vo queré decí que Lemur esta dentro de la ilegalida esta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

Creo que lo echaron de la maternidad . . .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 11, 2018)

En otros términos esta fugado? se volvió marginal? oh oh es un prófugo de la ley............


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 11, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> En otros términos esta fugado? se volvió marginal? oh oh es un prófugo de la ley............


*Todas *las anteriores


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2018)

Yo tenía un repetidor de esos que se usan en interiores, al que le hice una direccional (lo abrí y perdí su capacidad estanca) y me conectaba a una red como de 400 metros... le ponía un bidón jajaj pero como lo ponia y lo sacaba, una noche lo olvidé afuera y sin bidón... y se llevió todo... así que adios al aparatito... y luego puse el AP que menciono en el post anterior y me conecto a otra red (porque ni idea de cual era la clave de la anterior), y lleva meses instalado sin dificultad. Francamente estoy conforme. Así que me preguntaba si para cubrir la distancia que necesito me valdría emplear dos TL-WA5210G ya que por lo que estuve mirando son de lo más económico que puedo encontrar.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2018)

*DJ_Glenn*

En esa banda el problema es la interferencia debido a que para tener mas velocidad los aparatos hacen uso en simultaneo de mas de un canal de los 11 disponibles y al banda se limita a tres canales anchos(150Mb).

En el medio del campo yo uso 2.4GHz para hacer enlaces cortos(hasta 1Km) y no hay problema pero no uso ninguno producto de esa marca.

Tengo una sola instalación que tiene uno de esos por que no la diseñe yo y esta heredado de la anterior pero esta funcionando a 60mts de un Nao2Loco como Repetidor.

Si queres tener fiabilidad debes tener linea vista si o si y con un despeje de al menos 3mts sobre linea de arboles(tene en cuenta que algunos crecen y en un para de años ya te quedas con un enlace pobre)

Pruebas como las que te indicaron yo he echo un montón. Para alimentar el router dentro de algo no es necesario "agenciarse" de la luz de nadie, con tender un UTP y alimentar POE es suficiente y a lo sumo lo resoves con dos cajas roseta de RJ-45 dobles, y unos pug/jack huecos.

Profesionalmente no puedo jugar por que cualquier problema me cuesta un viaje al campo y uso CPE de la linea de Ubicuiti en la banda A de 5.8GHz para los enlaces y distribuyo abajo con router si en 2.4GHz.

No uso TPlink por que los FW son muy limitados en sus posibilidades, por ejemplo ese que tenes vos, si queres administrarlo/acceder desde afuera(remoto) no tiene la posibilidad de cambiarle el puerto de escucha del servidor html del 80 clásico y estándar y cuando tenes una red con mas de 30 aparatos necesitas si o si poder cambiarlo para acceder remotamente a todos y verificar cualquier problema antes de ir a algún lugar al "cuete".
Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 11, 2018)

Ricbevi, gracias por tu respuesta. Mi intención no es ponerme a repartir internet a varias personas (al menos no en este preciso momento), sino sólo resolverle la situación a un solo domicilio que está aislado del resto de la humanidad. En línea recta tengo alrededor de 1600mts, pero lo redondeamos en 2km para no ser tan optimistas.

Tengo un ubiquiti nsm5 (creo que es ese), que nunca lo usé porque se ven algunas redes, pero ninguna abierta, así que lo tengo guardado... por eso si me decis que en esta banda es más adecuado el enlace, y que este equipo me vale, sólo debería conseguir uno más para configurar en modo cliente.

Otra cosa que estaba considerando es la posibilidad de agregar una antena. El tplink tiene un conector a tal efecto, pero el ubiquiti no, y como esto es algo que estoy haciendo solo para resolver la situación de un vecino y no para generar dinero, no quiero ponerme en grandes gastos.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 11, 2018)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Ricbevi, gracias por tu respuesta. Mi intención no es ponerme a repartir internet a varias personas (al menos no en este preciso momento), sino sólo resolverle la situación a un solo domicilio que está aislado del resto de la humanidad. En línea recta tengo alrededor de 1600mts, pero lo redondeamos en 2km para no ser tan optimistas.
> 
> Tengo un ubiquiti nsm5 (creo que es ese), que nunca lo usé porque se ven algunas redes, pero ninguna abierta, así que lo tengo guardado... por eso si me decis que en esta banda es más adecuado el enlace, y que este equipo me vale, sólo debería conseguir uno más para configurar en modo cliente.
> 
> Otra cosa que estaba considerando es la posibilidad de agregar una antena. El tplink tiene un conector a tal efecto, pero el ubiquiti no, y como esto es algo que estoy haciendo solo para resolver la situación de un vecino y no para generar dinero, no quiero ponerme en grandes gastos.



Te entiendo perfectamente y por eso hice la introducción/explicación anterior.

Definitivamente el NSM5 o mas potente necesitas para hacer el enlace, no por la intensidad de señales si no por las interferencias.

En NSM5 tiene la posibilidad de cambiar la polarización de las antenas internas a Vertical u Horizontal o a la salida externa que si tiene pero no te lo recomiendo por que atenúa la potencia de salida(esta pensada para ponerle una omnidireccional). El que no tiene salida es el Loco  M5.

Vas a tener que conseguir algún otro de 5.8GHz y con ese equipo antiguo como limitante, lograras en el mejor de los casos velocidades de 54Mbps.

Aquí(en la ciudad) no los puedo usar debido a la gran cantidad de señales existentes. Estoy usando equipos para hacer enlaces de mas de 15Km para lograr enlaces confiables 365x24hs en distancias de 600mts.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2018)

Lo que tengo que cubrir, sí bien es dentro de la ciudad, es más en la periferia, en sector de barrios nuevos, donde aún no hay montones de señales. Si considero hacer algo como decis de emplear un equipo que tenga la capacidad de un enlace a mayor distancia para tener mayor seguridad, cuál es el que recomendas dentro de lo económico?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 12, 2018)

Coloca el que tenes a la altura que va a ir el enlace aproximadamente y hace un escaneo de las estaciones presentes y sus señales así como los canales ocupados en ambos sentidos.

En el que tu vas a emitir/recibir y en de la estación hacia ti, de esa forma tendrás una visión del panorama. 

Las NanoStation de la primer imagen, las reemplace por los PowerBeam de la imagen en la instalación en la ciudad que te mencione por que no podía hacer enlace entre todas las sucursales ubicadas entre 600mts, 1600mts.

Con el tema de que cualquiera puede vender Internet, las cámaras de seguridad, los enlaces de datos entre sucursales de distintos negocios, etc, las señales de Wifi están altamente saturadas  y ya no valen los cálculos basados solamente en las distancias. 

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 12, 2018)

Me había confundido. El que tengo es un NanoStation M5 (no tiene conector sma). Comprendo lo de la saturación del espectro. Hoy estuve dando vueltas por el sector donde iría el dispositivo cliente, y la línea de vista es excelente (yo estoy más abajo), y sólo habría que superar los árboles. Sigo insistiendo en que por la zona que se trata, en principio sería optimista, pero también considero emplear algo que de seguridad a largo plazo.

Estuve mirando el Ubiquiti Powerbeam PBE-M5-300. Si lo ofrecen hasta 20km, llegar a menos de la décima parte de esa distancia no debería ser un problema, verdad?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 12, 2018)

Yo tengo hecho en ciudad un enlace PaP con ubiquiti LiteBeam M5  a 5,8ghz con muy buena velocidad, tenes tambien un modo airmax para poder escanear todas las frecuencias alrededor y poder elegir el mejor canal, alimentacion Poe

lo mas tentador es que rondan los 1200-1300 argentinos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 12, 2018



DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Me había confundido. El que tengo es un NanoStation M5 (no tiene conector sma). Comprendo lo de la saturación del espectro. Hoy estuve dando vueltas por el sector donde iría el dispositivo cliente, y la línea de vista es excelente (yo estoy más abajo), y sólo habría que superar los árboles. Sigo insistiendo en que por la zona que se trata, en principio sería optimista, pero también considero emplear algo que de seguridad a largo plazo.
> 
> Estuve mirando el Ubiquiti Powerbeam PBE-M5-300. Si lo ofrecen hasta 20km, llegar a menos de la décima parte de esa distancia no debería ser un problema, verdad?




no porque podes hacer un ajuste de potencia en el menu de alineamiento de antena


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 13, 2018)

Litebeam M5 es buena opción entonces?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 14, 2018)

Palabra de vendedor.
Si te gusta la cosa justa metele, yo ni en P2 .
Fíjate si vas a mezclar tecnología que sea compatible, en principio todos los productos nuevos denominados AC no eran compatibles con los anteriores modelos. 
A partir de hace poco tiempo solo son compatibles si el AP es AC y el resto puede ser "común"(modelos antiguos no AC) cargándole los nuevos FW.


Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 14, 2018)

Y poner un powerbeam en un punto y un nanostation en el otro andará o destruye el esfuerzo?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 15, 2018)

No hay problemas pero trata de que no te vendan AC para evitar el tema de la compatibilidad.
De todas formas pásate por acá  y descarga el ultimo FW para NSM5 y para lo que compres y subilo.
La ultima actualización fue el Marzo de 2018 . Fijate primero que FW tiene la que tenes si XW o XM y descarga la que corresponde.
Lo único que te puede pasar es que te quedes "corto" por x motivo(interferencias, etc) con la NS y tengas que comprar otro PowerBean y hacerlo con dos de esos.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> No hay problemas pero trata de que no te vendan AC para evitar el tema de la compatibilidad.
> De todas formas pásate por acá  y descarga el ultimo FW para NSM5 y para lo que compres y subilo.
> La ultima actualización fue el Marzo de 2018 . Fijate primero que FW tiene la que tenes si XW o XM y descarga la que corresponde.
> Lo único que te puede pasar es que te quedes "corto" por x motivo(interferencias, etc) con la NS y tengas que comprar otro PowerBean y hacerlo con dos de esos.
> ...


A esto mismo me refería.

Respecto al frimware. Por qué motivo hay que actualizarlo?

Disculpen si estoy muy preguntón, pero realmente estoy comenzando a mojar mis pies en todo este asunto y me va interesando cada vez más. De hecho, estoy tratando de organizar mis tiempos para poder hacer algún curso relacionado. Hasta ahora nunca llamó mi atención ni un poquito, pero se suma necesidad y curiosidad. Incluso me interesa poder trasladar líneas telefónicas por estos mismos medios, lo que parece ser abismalmente más privado que un monocanal telefónico, así que una vez que logre hacer el enlace entre estos dos puntos, veré la manera de enviarle la línea telefónica también.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 15, 2018)

Lo del FW es por en echo de que se resuelven muchos "bug" como el ultimo del hackeo del sistema de encriptación de calves que se pensaba no-hackeable, etc.
El tema de telefonía (voz sobre IP) que es lo que mencionas es un tema aparte y debes aprender bien lo que son ruteos y manejos de sistema de prioridades de paquetes de datos o calidad/limitación de ancho de banda de conexiones(QoS o similares).
Si un paquete demora un poco mas o menos en algo que estas navegando o descargando de Internet, tenes pocas consecuencias pero si es en una comunicación telefónica, se corta o entrecorta por lo que hay que manejar algún sistema que priorice los paquetes de datos de voz sobre los de navegación por ejemplo.
Son todos temas que me parecen interesantes pero lleva tiempo estudiarlos y "manejarlos" por que involucra conocimiento de redes, etc.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2018)

Voy a poner a trabajar las neuronas entonces. Muy agradecido a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 15, 2018)

Creo que estan mal puestas las especificaciones del litebeamM5, y si tenes que ponerle el firmware nuevo para que funcione como AP


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 16, 2018)

Ubicuiti tiene un calculador de enlace que podes descargar o usarlo en linea creando un usuario, registrándose.
Aquí el enlace para usarlo online.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 1, 2018)

Al final me terminaron convenciendo por otro lado para comprar un par de wis-d5230... y la cosa está así... ver... se ven... acusan buena intensidad de señal, pero le estoy errando a algo en la configuración porque no puedo pasar internet de un punto al otro. Me sabrán orientar?


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2018)

Yo no las conozco y en principio deberías preguntarle a quien te convenció de usar esa marca y modelo.

En las que conozco, colocas la red en modo bridge en los dos lados, en le lugar que hay Internet colocas el AP y en el lugar remoto colocas el Cliente del  AP.

Te convendría ponerle direcciones IP fuera del rango del DHCP que te da Internet a los dos aparatos para que no aparezcan direcciones IP duplicadas y poderlos visualizar desde la red y la puerta de enlace de todos los dispositivos deben apuntar al router o aparato que da Internet a la red.

Eso es lo que hago yo en mis redes.

Ric.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2018)

Creo que mi problema viene en principio con eso del modo bridge, soho router y demás... realmente no hay información clara. No tiene asistente, no viene acompañado de un manual de configuración (sólo dice como armarlo), y la web del fabricante también es bastante escueta y confusa... Llevo días probando distintas opciones y al momento nada. Veré de insistirle al vendedor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Hacé una búsqueda  de : "modo pasarela ,  bridge o puente"


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2018)

Ahora sí! Era precisamente eso de modo Bridge... solo cambié eso en el equipo "receptor" y ya hay internet!!! de hecho, desde esta misma conexión estoy escribiendo. Mil gracias amigos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Quedo a la espera del barril de cerveza  y el tonel de maní tostado


----------



## ricbevi (May 2, 2018)

Comparta Don DOSMETROS que si no suele caer mal!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2018)

Pst !  No problem  !


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 2, 2018)

Si alguna vez coincidimos, con todo gusto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2019)

Guenas!
Ya que está este hilo, me meto acá.
Resulta que un conocido armó un enlace wireless de 300 metros con dos Ubiquiti LiteBean 5AC23 (uno de ellos gen2). El asunto es que funcionaba "bien" aun cuando la contaminación de señales es muy alta y las condiciones de instalación de la antena "receptora" no es la mejor pero es la única por el momento: asoma por una ventana como a 8 metros de altura. La "emisora" está en una torre y debe tener cerca de 30 mts sobre el nivel del piso.
Bueno...cuando instalaron la de la torre y ajustaron la posición midieron una señal recibida del orden de los -72 dB (baja para mi gusto) pero lograban una velocidad de transferencia de 150 mbps... maso...y ambos extremos estuvieron contentos como por un año.
De repente, un día comenzó a bajar la velocidad del enlace pero la señal recibida se mantenía en los -72 dB según el soft de Ubiquiti..y la velocidad bajaba cada día un poco mas hasta llegar a menos de 2 mbps (siempre según el soft). Se analizaron los árboles para ver si habían crecido ramas en ese tiempo...y cortaron algunas que estaban en la línea de vista pero no hubo mejora en la velocidad, que siguió bajando y bajando y bajando hasta que palmó la antena de la torre 
La reiniciaron, le metieron FW nuevo y demas cosas pero no emitía ni recibía nada de nada, así que compraron otra (esta es la gen 2) la cambiaron, apuntaron y recuperaron las características originales del enlace (ahora a -74 dB). Así funcionó como dos semanas a mas de 120 mbps y de repente...comenzó lo mismo de antes: a bajar la velocidad sin modificaciones en la señal transmitida/recibida hasta llegar a 4 mbps (maso) con bajas hasta 50 kbps .
Le cambiaron el canal...y nada. Le redujeron el ancho de banda de 40 Mhz a 20Mhz y ahí mejoró el asunto, estabilizándose en mas o menos 14 mbps, con lo cual les resulta "mas usable" pero no logran la velocidad original.
Por supuesto que en el interín cambiaron los cables de red y el módulo POE, revisaron el switch donde se conecta la antena, etc, etc, etc pero no hay con que darle..la velocidad es baja en comparación con lo obtenido inicialmente.

Por si ayuda, sumando a los males, a 100 metros está esta torre de antenas que supongo que debe ser de telefonía celular, pero está ahí hace mucho tiempo y todas las mediciones se realizaron con ella presente, así que *no creo* que sea causa de problemas.



Si alguien tiene alguna pista sobre un posible problema que pueda derivar en este comportamiento...soy todo oídos 
Gracias!!


----------



## ricbevi (May 21, 2019)

Generalmente(con lo que implica generalizar) eso se debe a la proliferación de servicios de esa y otras bandas.

Aquí no tuvieron mejor idea que montar una red de cámaras de vigilancia por toda la ciudad y usar la banda A(5.8Ghz) y sumado a la gran cantidad de ISP WIFI ya existentes es caótico lograr un enlace decente y estable dentro del ejido urbano aun usando aparatos para 40Km y reflectores parabólicos de tamaño considerable.

La torre de telefonía celular podia estar alli pero no tener habilitado los "mas nuevos" de 4G, etc.

Otra cosas que es importante es si realizaron construcciones de chapa voluminosa en las cercanías(galpones, silos, etc) o al paso de la linea vista. Se suele producir revotes de otros servicios y mezclas que degradan la limpieza del espectro usado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Otra cosas que es importante es si realizaron construcciones de chapa voluminosa en las cercanías(galpones, silos, etc) o al paso de la linea vista. Se suele producir revotes de otros servicios y mezclas que degradan la limpieza del espectro usado.


Hay construcciones con chapa por todas partes, y de hecho, donde está la antena "receptora" tiene techo de chapa...pero paradójicamente es la que tiene mejor señal 
Hoy hicieron la prueba (100% al boleo) de configurar las antenas como AP multipunto (antes estaban como AP punto a punto) y la velocidad se incrementó a 60 mbps pero con muchas variaciones entre 20 y 85 mbps y ahi se mantenía cuando me fui...

Me resulta bastante raro ..


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> . . . .
> 
> Me resulta bastante raro ..


----------



## ricbevi (May 21, 2019)

No me refería a techos si no a estructuras tridimensionales/galpones, silos, etc....acá hicieron recientemente hasta un sector de una clínica de salud totalmente de chapa de zinc/al...parece una "lata de sardinas".

La intensidad de señales es importante en cuanto el espectro esta limpio por que en uno sucio podes tener un señalo pero la velocidad es bajísima(fijate la imagen...acabo de capturarla recién)

Ese tipo de construcciones producen rebotes en múltiples direcciones y mezclas diversas de señales de todo tipo.

Se de una instalación comercial cercana a esta construcción y que ya la parte antigua que funcionaba desde hace años perfectamente en Banda A con RB Mikrotik placas de 600mW  y una omnidireccional, distancias a las sucursales desde poco más de 800m a la más "larga" de 1600m y tiene señales de -63 dBm y a pesar de eso el tráfico de la red es paupérrimo por las interferencias y eso usando ancho de 10Mhz pero va a tener que cambiar por un enlace punto a punto para 25Km con  parábolas para mejorar la situación como ya se hizo en las otras sucursales desde hace unos años cuando empezaron los problemas de saturación interferencia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2019)

OK. Entonces es un tema de interferencia.
Lo otro que me comentaron ayer es que en la antena de la torre el "nivel de ruido" era muy alto antes de los cambios, al punto que si la señal estaba en -74dB el ruido estaba también en casi -74dB, mientras que en la otra antena el nivel de ruido es de -93dB o menos.
No sé a que diablos llaman "ruido"... habrá que leer el manual  --> dice "Interferencia + Ruido" y ahora está en -85 dB... bastante mejor


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2019)

Generalmente todo lo que esta en el/los canales y no es señal identificable como perteneciente a Wifi o del enlace lo toman como ruido.

Aprovechando que es direccional, daría vuelta la antena para otro lado y vería si disminuye el ruido de base y aumenta al apuntar a la torre...tendrías al culpable de ser así.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Aprovechando que es direccional, daría vuelta la antena para otro lado y vería si disminuye el ruido de base y aumenta al apuntar a la torre...tendrías al culpable de ser así.


Hicimos una mejor 

Nos recomendaron usar una herramienta incluida en el soft de Ubiquiti que se llama Airview y que es terrible analizador de espectro. Ahí encontramos el culpable, que era otra antena cercana, instalada por un proveedor y configurada por un aprendiz de brujo (sobre la cual no hay control), así que con el Airview hallamos el canal que tenía menos interferencia en 5220 Mhz y logramos -63 dB de señal y -85 dB de ruido mas interferencia, y eso nos dió 130 mbps en la torre 
Vamos a ver cuanto dura y si podemos aumentar el ancho de banda a 40 o 60 Mhz para lograr un poco mas de velocidad.


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2019)

Es el "Airmagic" la herramienta del Airview y me alegro que te sirviera y espero que dure por que a veces por la mañana es una cosa y por la tarde noche cambia radicalmente...mira que pronostico tengo en este enlace según "la varita mágica", compras AC por la velocidad pero no sirve para nada por la gran saturación ya que para lograrla debes usar un montón de canales en simultaneo y ancho de banda de 80Mhz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2019)

ricbevi dijo:


> Es el "Airmagic" la herramienta del Airview y me alegro que te sirviera y espero que dure por que a veces por la mañana es una cosa y por la tarde noche cambia radicalmente


Seee ....les dije que lo monitoreen diariamente durante dos semanas a diferentes horarios y que anoten las variaciones...luego lo vamos a analizar.


----------

